# D. auratus 'El Cope' calling!



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

On Sunday i introduced a male auratus to my female's viv. She was shy at first, and hid a lot; i barely saw her and was considering separating them. But today she is out snapping up ff's, and not only that, the male is calling, less than a week after he moved here. She still has a fat belly as always, and she is ignoring him, leading me to believe that this is a reproductive, rather than a territorial call.

If it is a territorial call, please let me know. She is staying away from him which makes me just a bit concerned. If he is being territorial, I will have to separate them, but he is inviting her to breed, then that's just fine. Please reply. 

It's real cool either way, but should I separate them or not?


----------



## Ian Hiler (Apr 9, 2009)

If she stays off the the upper parts of the windows, you should be fine. Make sure there is a small pool of water in the enclosure and a place to lay eggs (I use petri dishes under clay saucers). Feed heavy and you should be good to go.


----------

